# quotacheck: problema con il cron

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

ho impostato un sistema di quote per gli utenti su un server Gentoo, e in /etc/crontab, è presente la seguente riga:

```
0 3 * * 0 /usr/sbin/quotacheck -avug
```

Credo che ci sia andata in automatico dopo l'emerge di sys-fs/quota, o forse ce l'ho messo io seguendo qualche howto che

ora non ricordo.

Il problema è che quel comando va in errore per il seguente motivo:

```
quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint /mnt/dati so quotacheck might damage the file.

Please turn quotas off or use -f to force checking.
```

Secondo voi cosa conviene fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve, 
> 
> ..
> 
> Credo che ci sia andata in automatico dopo l'emerge di sys-fs/quota, o forse ce l'ho messo io seguendo qualche howto che
> ...

 

Scoprire come fa esattamente quotacheck, come mai hai messo quella entry in crontab, cosa dovrebbe fare e perchè va in errore... 

purtroppo non ho mai armeggiato con quota e non ti dire a cosa serve quotacheck... potrebbe anche essere un comando deprecato con qualche nuova versione

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco dove ho trovato quella cosa.

Qui, al codice 3.4 dice di inserire la seguente riga nel crontab:

```
0 3 * * 0 /usr/sbin/quotacheck -avug
```

Le quote sono un po' rompi scatole all'inizio, soprattutto per capire come funzionano (non è una cavolata in effetti), però una volta impostato (come tante altre cose) funziona benissimo.

Non capisco perché lo fa, e comunque vuole i volumi smontati.

Credo che serva come "refresh della situazione" controllando appunto le quote una volta la settimana come dice il manuale, ma in realtà la cosa è automatica, come un utente occupa spazio tutto si aggiorna.

L'howto principale che ho seguito comunque è questo, e devo dire che è molto ben fatto.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non capisco perché lo fa, e comunque vuole i volumi smontati.
> 
> Credo che serva come "refresh della situazione" controllando appunto le quote una volta la settimana come dice il manuale, ma in realtà la cosa è automatica, come un utente occupa spazio tutto si aggiorna.
> 
> L'howto principale che ho seguito comunque è questo, e devo dire che è molto ben fatto.

 

Probabilmente quando è stata fatta la guida non era così automatico... oppure si tratta di un lapsus o di una estrema precauzione (in fondo quella guida riguardava la sicurezza...). Nella seconda guida che hai linkato in effetti quel comando viene usato una volta sola nella fase di setup e non verificato periodicamente.. 

IMHO puoi eliminarlo da crontab e riservarlo ai momenti di manutenzione straordinaria  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

in effetti mi era venuto in mente di toglierlo, ma era meglio sentire il parere di qualcun altro prima!  :Wink: 

----------

